# Looking for mystery novels set in Boston - any recommendations?



## andy_in_virginia (Dec 3, 2009)

I am a mystery/crime novel fan but I am looking for books of that genre set in and around Boston.  I know about and have read Linda Barnes 'Carlotta Carlyle' books, so I am hoping for something similar to those.  

I forgot to mention that I have read most of the Spenser novels by Robert Parker, so I know all about those as well (!)

Anyone have any recommendations?  Thanks


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Many of Dennis Lehane's books take place in Boston: *Mystic River* and *Gone, Baby, Gone* to name just two.

L


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Go to, http://www.stopyourekillingme.com/ and search by Locations.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Susan Conant?? I could be wrong.  It's been a while since I read them, but I think they were in Boston.  The earlier ones are much better than those later in the series.

Maria


----------



## andy_in_virginia (Dec 3, 2009)

Trilby said:


> Go to, http://www.stopyourekillingme.com/ and search by Locations.


Wow, great site! Thanks very much, I can see I am going to be spending a lot of time on there.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Trilby said:


> Go to, http://www.stopyourekillingme.com/ and search by Locations.


Great site, thank you!


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

andy_in_virginia said:


> Wow, great site! Thanks very much, I can see I am going to be spending a lot of time on there.


_You're welcome _


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I Rose said:


> Great site, thank you!


You're welcome


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

The Susan Conant books are actually set in Cambridge, Mass. I concur that the first ones are the best.

Elaine
Norman, OK



MariaESchneider said:


> Susan Conant?? I could be wrong. It's been a while since I read them, but I think they were in Boston. The earlier ones are much better than those later in the series.
> 
> Maria


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

I believe Stewart O'Nan edited a set of mystery stories set in Boston called Boston Noir.

Scott


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Robert B. Parker's Sunny Randall books also take place in Boston.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

*One Night in Boston*, by: Allie Boniface is *Free* on Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, I had missed it!

Betsy


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for posting this, I had missed it!
> 
> Betsy


You're welcome and thank you for putting up the link. I couldn't do it, as I was only getting the DTB link.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Mystic River is my favorite


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

Hank Phillippi Ryan's Charlotte McNally is a TV reporter in Boston.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm based in Boston and pretty much set all of my various novels there (well, aside from my Rogue Angel novels).  We're filming a TV series based on my Lawson adventures there as well.  Lots of Boston fun!


----------

